# Asterex.....



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Goodness I feel like all my Birthdays have come at once, looked what I got this morning.......










I actually have 4 of them (thanks to Dangermouse *mwah*) and they're just THE sweetest things I have ever seen :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

glad you are pleased with them.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

dangermouse said:


> glad you are pleased with them.


understatement of the YEAR my dear :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, I do love astrex!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're even better in the "fur" :lol:

they're growing into such beautiful boys one is slightly darker than the other one and I just can't decide which one I like best - I'm even more excited because I've just managed to reserve some more astrex


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, So lucky!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

naomi i want some, theyre gorgeous <3 x x x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> naomi i want some, theyre gorgeous <3 x x x


I will save you some


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh gorgeous!! :mrgreen:

I wish someone would hurry up near and breed them, must get my hands on some curly coated mice :lol:


----------

